# Giant Grasshopper Picture



## jesusissavior (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

This photograph is a biggest grasshopper I have ever seen in my life.
This picture was taken with my Canon Powershot S5 IS 8 Megapixels Digital Camera


;-)


----------



## invisible (Sep 25, 2008)

Wait... Are you trying to tell us that there's a giant grasshopper behind those grey ducks and the scattered text?


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 25, 2008)

That thing looks fantastic, great find!

Your 'watermarks' really are far too in-your-face however. I understand you wish to protect your images, but please don't ruin your photography in doing so.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 25, 2008)

I htink that photo is copyrighted, If i'm not mistaken.



nice hopper shot!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my, all I see is watermarks :roll: 

Nevertheless, I expected a much larger grasshopper, and one that is less "behind bars" (the watermarks do give the impression). That is to say: from the title I expected to see a close-up, and a photo taken from a somewhat more ingenious point of view. This one's fairly ... hm ... "normal", with the subject as such too dark against the too bright background. 

It must have been one of these - I guess. They are large, and have a wonderful colour. *This green* - well. Just about... 

Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------

